# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Batı'da Türk olmak

## atoybil

Batı'da Türk olmak 

Batığda Türk olmak, Türkiyeğde Batılı olmaya benzemez. 

Türkiyeğde Batılı olmak bir ayrıcalıktır. Dilinize özenilir, kılık kıyafetiniz taklit edilir. Dolarınız, Euronuz geçer akçedir.

Batığda Türk olmak, özenilen bir kimlik değildir. Renginiz, kılık kıyafetiniz, diliniz, davranışlarınız Türk gibi ise aksine dezavantajdır da..

Türkçeniz anlaşılmaz. Görüntünüz, davranışlarınız yadırganır. 

ğMedeni olmakğ ne menem şeyse, Batığda ğkendinğ olmak anlamında anlaşılıyor. Batılı anlayışta ğötekiğne yer yok.

ğTürkğ müsün, yabancısın. Hele bir de Müslümansan büsbütün ğötekiğ olursun. Bastığın yere basılmak; oturduğun yere oturulmak istenilmez. üocukların kara çocuktur. Beyaz insanlar çocuklarının kara çocuklarla aynı okulda, aynı sınıfta, aynı sırada okumasını istemezler. Beyaz insanlar ğötekiğlerle aynı ğrestoranğda, aynı ğcafeğde buluşmazlar.

Batığda Türk olmak, Türkiyeğde Batılı olmaya benzemez. 

Türkiyeğde Batılı olmak bir ayrıcalıklı kimliktir. Konakladığı otelde, yemek yediği lokantada, alışveriş ettiği mağazada Oğna yerli kimliklerden daha çok itina gösterilir, daha bir itibar edilir. Türkiyeğde yaşayan Batılı ğötekiğ değildir. Aksine ğkonukğtur. Hele evinize, işyerinize bir uğramaya görsün, ikramlar peşi peşinedir. Size bir selam vermeye, adres sormaya görsün, dilinizi kıra kıra, ağzınızda kelimeleri evire çevire, ifadelerinizi ve tavrınızı Oğna benzeterek selamını almaya; sorduğu adresi tarif etmeye özenir-bezenir, can atarsınız.

ğMedeniğ olmak, şehirlilik, ğinsanğ olmak, insancılık, Türkiyeğde başka, Batığda başkadır. Türkiyeğde medeniyet ğinsanğ olmaktır. ğAileğ içinde, toplumda yekdiğerine ğinsanğ olarak bakmaktır. Onun için Türkiyeğde spontane (kendiliğinden kanuna-resmiyete bağlı olmayarak) bir aile hukuku, komşuluk hukuku, insanlık hukuku vardır. Kimse ğötekiğ değildir. Herkes ğAllahğın yarattığığdır. 

Yaratılana saygı ğYaradanğ hatırınadır. İsterse ğinsanğ değil de ğhayvanğ, ğnebatğ ya da ğdağ-taşğ, ğtoprak-suğ olsunğ

ğBatığ bir farklı kültür ortamıdır. ğDoğuğ bir ayrı kültür ve medeniyet dünyası.. ğDoğuğlu kendine ait bu kültürü BatıÂ´ya ve Batılıya özendiği için giderek kaybediyor. Batılı ise, ğötekiğ dediği ğDoğuğyu ğkendiğ yapmak; hatta ğilhakğ etmek için bastırıyor. Sonunda kaybeden sadece ğDoğuğ değil, ğinsanlıkğ olacak. Yazık olacak. 

şimdilerde Türk olmak, galiba sadece Batığda değil, ğTürkiyeğde de ğzorğlaşıyor. ğGlobalğ, ğKüreselğ diye bir olgu var ya Türkiye de artık bir yerlere doğru çekiliyor; bir yerlere benzetiliyor galiba..

ğTürkğ müsün, işin zorğ Bizim Batığda da, Türkiyeğde de..

Bundan böyle her hafta bu ğzorğu konuşacağız. Bizi unutmaz, izlerseniz.

Vira Bismillah..

Fikri Sezer

----------

